# IPv6 tokenized interface identifiers



## bokutin (May 14, 2020)

Is there a feature equivalent to linux's "ip token set ::35 dev eth0" ?






						IPv6 Static Addresses using Tokens - Gentoo Wiki
					






					wiki.gentoo.org


----------

